# Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!



## XiCaS (3. Juli 2013)

*Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder sagen mehr als 100 Worte... legt doch das nächste mal als Gimmik (Leser des YPS wissen was ich meine) ein Teppichmesser oder besser noch eine Schere bei...

Beim "Herauslösen" der DVD habe ich das Cover und den Heftrücken regelrecht zerfetzt. Ist das euer Ernst? Ich bitte euch! Legt doch die paar Cent einfach drauf, bezahle ich gerne ... (((


----------



## katajama (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Da muß ich leider zustimmen. Durch das geraustrennen der DVD ist das ganze Cover im A****.

Lasst doch bitte den Einleger wieder perforieren - danke !!!


----------



## MyArt (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Da gab es doch schon mal eine Diskussion drüber und passend ein HOW TO Video wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 

Aha gefunden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-diskussion-dvd-huelle-ab-pcgh-12-2012-a.html

mit Zitat: 





> -Wir konnten in Erfarhung bringen, dass es die alte Papphülle nicht mehr geben wird, da sie laut Thilo übermäßig teuer ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Wir haben da was für euch vorbereitet:
PCGH DVD Plus: DVD-Hülle schadlos aus dem Heft trennen


----------



## XiCaS (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

es kann ja sein, dass die meisten PCGH Leser urmenschliche Affen mit riesigen Körperkräften ohne jede geistige Fähigkeiten sind (niemand soll sich hier angesprochen und daher beleidigt fühlen) aber lieber Carsten, zum Beweis noch ein Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist da nicht? Genau, eine Perforation (was man Zwischen dem Cover und der DVD Hülle sieht ist nämlich der Kleberücken, die DVD an dieser Stelle auch mit Knicken und Anleitung zu entfernen führt zu einer vollständigen und nicht nur partiellen Zerstörung des Heftdeckels)

Did you try to turn it off and on again? YES!
Did it work? NO

ich bin ungern pedantisch aber diese PCGH werde ich wohl nicht archivieren sondern wegwerfen müssen.


----------



## Homerclon (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Es fehlt in der dieser Ausgabe die Perforation, das in der letzten Ausgabe noch gemacht wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Hm, das ist schlecht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Ist mir in den vergangenen Ausgaben auch immer mal wieder passiert obwohl ich weiß wie man so etwas heraustrennt


----------



## BikeRider (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern Recht. Das haut definitiv nicht hin.

Bei der alten Hülle war das nicht so.
Ich bin für die alte Hülle.


----------



## N00bler (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Das ist wirklich sehr sehr schwer  am besten man schaut sich dazu Tutorials an 

Das hier z.b : PCGH DVD Plus: DVD-Hülle schadlos aus dem Heft trennen - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz aller Sorgfalt sieht das Ergebnis so aus. Die Perforation ist diesmal wohl im anderen Heft


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Tipp: Messer nutzen, damit kann man es recht sauber heraus trennen. (Es muss nicht mal ein scharfes sein.)
Und hoffen das in der nächsten Ausgabe wieder eine Perforation enthalten ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Toller Tipp, aber wenn schon beim Falten das Heft beginnt es sich zu zerlegen. Vielleicht habe ich ja das Exemplar erwischt welches mit dem Pritt - Stift geklebt wurde


----------



## skyscraper (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir sieht es genau so aus...


----------



## jan455 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*

Warum macht ihr (PCGH) die DVD immer vorne rein? Viel einfacher wäre es doch die einfach mit case in die Mitte des Heftes reinzulegen. OHne Klebezeugs !!!


----------



## keinnick (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*



jan455 schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr (PCGH) die DVD immer vorne rein? Viel einfacher wäre es doch die einfach mit case in die Mitte des Heftes reinzulegen. OHne Klebezeugs !!!



Was wäre der Vorteil? Ich verstehe nicht genau, was sich dann ändern würde. Ohne Perforation zerpflückt man sich so dann das halbe Heft.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was wäre der Vorteil? Ich verstehe nicht genau, was sich dann ändern würde. Ohne Perforation zerpflückt man sich so dann das halbe Heft.


 
Er sagt "reinlegen". Ich verstehe das ohne Befestigung, also lose.


----------



## Polyethylen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!*

Ohne Befestigung würde ich aber die Gefahr eines Klaus (nein, nicht der Name ) höher einschätzen. Oder das die DVD mal beim Tragen herausfällt...
Ich finde die jetzige Lösung eigentlich prima, also mit der befestigten Papierhülle, nur sollte die Perforation auch vorhanden sein, wie bei 7/2013. War hoffentlich nur ein Produktionsfehler.


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!!!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Toller Tipp, aber wenn schon beim Falten das Heft beginnt es sich zu zerlegen. Vielleicht habe ich ja das Exemplar erwischt welches mit dem Pritt - Stift geklebt wurde


 Danach siehts auf deinem Bild aber nicht aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!*

Wie soll man etwas am Falz knicken wenn der in einer anderen Ausgabe liegt. Das Heft könnte ich förmlich so in die Bestandteile zerlegen. Bei der Suche nach dem Falz löste sich ja schon das Cover


----------



## jan455 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ohne Befestigung würde ich aber die Gefahr eines Klaus (nein, nicht der Name ) höher einschätzen. Oder das die DVD mal beim Tragen herausfällt...
> Ich finde die jetzige Lösung eigentlich prima, also mit der befestigten Papierhülle, nur sollte die Perforation auch vorhanden sein, wie bei 7/2013. War hoffentlich nur ein Produktionsfehler.



Bei Abonenten die das Heft frei Haus bekommen ist es eh eingeschweißt, also wäre dass bei manchen nich das Problem

Skyscraper: Ja genau das meine ich


----------



## XiCaS (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!*

Im Ernst, das mindert die Qualität der Zeitschrift enorm. Wenn das nicht besser wird werde ich mir auch überlegen was anderes zu abonnieren. Wenn ich für eine andere Hülle gerne 20-30cent mehr zahlen würde, würde ich für diese Hülle gut und gerne 50cent WENIGER zahlen wollen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!*

Man könnte den Datenträger ja zwischen Seite 3 und 4 einkleben


----------



## BikeRider (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die aktuelle DVD-Hülle ist eine Katastrophe!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man könnte den Datenträger ja zwischen Seite 3 und 4 einkleben


  Super Idee  Bin dafür


----------

